# What Lake Malawi Cichlids should I get for 29 gal?



## Blakers123 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all,

Was recently given a 29 gallon/110 litre tank by some friends and am thinking about putting some Lake Malawi Cichlids in it. I was just wondering if you could recommend me as to what species I should consider. I would prefer having at least 2 different species but a tank with one species I am fine with. Would be very grateful if you could respond with some guidance.

Kind Regards,

Blakers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The tank is 30" long and really too short for Malawi cichlids. They are better in tanks that are 48" long or longer.

The only species I would even consider is Chindongo saulosi (formerly Pseudotropheus saulosi) as single species. The males and females are 2 different colors, so while not two species, you get two different looks


----------



## Mudkicker1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Personally I would never attempt any Malawi Cichlid in anything smaller than a 48" 55 gallon. Look into Tangyanika shell dwellers.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Ok. In my opinion, some mbuna could work if kept under EXTREME supervision. I would stick to smaller species such as demensoni and kenyi. I do agree with mudkicker about the shell dwellers, but I personally find shellys boring. If you do Mbuna cichlids, watch their health to make sure they are not stunted as far as growth. I think your best option with your sized tank is to set up a nice community tank though. If you like aggressive fish, I would go with tiger barbs, pea puffers, or Bettas. Bettas get a bad rep, but a large betta tank with one male and a couple females is stunning and arguably more colorful than a Cichlid tank if planted and done right. Again, cichlids could work but are definitely not your best option.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I prefer a 48x18 tank or larger for an aggressive mbuna like kenyi.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

29 gallon is a fry- growout tank for Malawians. A member did have a C. Saulosi colony in a 29 for a bit, but not sure on the long term.


----------



## leftover710 (Feb 6, 2020)

Mudkicker1 said:


> Personally I would never attempt any Malawi Cichlid in anything smaller than a 48" 55 gallon. Look into Tangyanika shell dwellers.


This! I love shellies! All the personality of Mbuna at a fraction of the size.



DJRansome said:


> I prefer a 48x18 tank or larger for an aggressive mbuna like kenyi.


And this. Kenyi are mean little buggers!  Best in a 55g or bigger.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Aren't Kenyi fairly large species for mbuna????


----------

